# Flat Boat



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

I have been on here a while and have posted a couple times, but I do not want to offend anyone by posting this. I may try to sell my boat within the next couple of weeks. It is a 14 foot all welded aluminum boat with trailer. Is is older but in great condition. It has a 2012 Mercury 4 stroke tiller with a about 3 hours on it. If anyone on here is interested let me know. I would like to get $4500. It is rigged for floundering and fishing. :whistling:


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Doubt you would offend anyone by selling your boat (other than your fishing buddies0. Sounds like a good deal.

What size engine is on it?


----------



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

25 4 stroke


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

Pictures ?


----------



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

Text me your number and I will send you pics. 251-979-5437


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

You getting out of the Boat bus. Or just going bigger


----------



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

Bigger


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Bigger is always better How big


----------



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

16-18 I really want a center console skiff.


----------



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm interested too, what's a good email I can contact you at?


----------



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

That is a great motor.

It is actually made by Tohatsu who make several major brand 4 strokes for other manufacturers.

I have a 30 just like it, only its a Nissan, and love it.


----------

